# Seriousness of J-Will?



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

If the Denver Nuggets are intent on signing Golden State Warriors free-agent guard Gilbert Arenas, it might take a large chunk of their free-agent dollars. 

Arenas's agent, Dan Fegan, said Thursday that projections he has read about his client signing a contract starting in the $7 million range are off base. 

"If you're asking whether a starting number of $7 million is enough to sign Gilbert Arenas, the answer is unequivocally no, it's not," Fegan said. 

With that being said, wil lthat help the Bulls pick the #3 off you for J-Will and the #7?


----------



## CrossinUOvr03 (May 23, 2003)

If Arenas was asking for way too much, I wouldn't mind putting J-Will in a deal. But I don't really like anyone at the #7 spot in the Draft. The guy I'm most interested in right now is Travis Outlaw, but he's a SF as well. Dwyane Wade is a little too small despite his great skills, so that would only leave Jarvis Hayes as the wing player to look for at that spot.

With that, I wouldn't want to get rid of the #3 spot and Melo.


----------



## nybus54 (Feb 21, 2003)

No, dont worry. Of course the AGENT of gil would say that. This is a last ditch effort for the agent to raise gil's value. I want to see what he says when the offers dont come in. The Nuggets offer of 7 will be looking good. This was and always will be our 7 mil vs. the warriors 5 mil.


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Marcus13</b>!
> If the Denver Nuggets are intent on signing Golden State Warriors free-agent guard Gilbert Arenas, it might take a large chunk of their free-agent dollars.
> 
> Arenas's agent, Dan Fegan, said Thursday that projections he has read about his client signing a contract starting in the $7 million range are off base.
> ...


hell no.


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

if we cant get arenas, id give say, white for williams but not melo. thats insane. if chicago wants a SF - they can have white.


----------



## Devestata (May 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>NugzFan</b>!
> if we cant get arenas, id give say, white for williams but not melo. thats insane. if chicago wants a SF - they can have white.


Nah...I don't think they'll be looking to trade Jay straight up. As a matter of fact, I don't think the Bulls are really looking to trade anyone on there roster, except possibly Rose.


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Devestata</b>!
> 
> 
> Nah...I don't think they'll be looking to trade Jay straight up. As a matter of fact, I don't think the Bulls are really looking to trade anyone on there roster, except possibly Rose.


they wont trade jwill straight up but they will trade him with the 7th pick? explain...


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

does denver want arenas playing strictly at the point or would they prefer him at the 2? the jwill and #7 (and maybe future picks?) is pretty tempting and really does give denver a great lineup for the future (of course they're going to have that anyways but...

Jwill/arenas
arenas/FA sg (vet? or maggette)
skita/white
brand/(or lampe)
nene/camby/kaman or shorty

leaving quite a bit of money left over, depending on who you want
of course that's just me drooling at the potential of skita and the bigs available at #7.


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SkywalkerAC</b>!
> does denver want arenas playing strictly at the point or would they prefer him at the 2? the jwill and #7 (and maybe future picks?) is pretty tempting and really does give denver a great lineup for the future (of course they're going to have that anyways but...
> 
> Jwill/arenas
> ...


fact is melo to jwill is a downgrade in talent and thus, a bad bad trade. skita is not ready to start.


----------



## Koos (Apr 23, 2003)

is it just me or was jwill a potential "franchise player" going into the season 

he was... why otherwise would he have gone #1 if yao wasn't there

he had a bad rookie year, now i'm not sayin he's goin to be that "franchise player" but i'm not ready to give up on him

plus name any slashing type pg who has really excelled in the triangle offense


----------



## Koos (Apr 23, 2003)

but am i for keepin melo... yes:yes:


----------



## Devestata (May 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>NugzFan</b>!
> 
> 
> they wont trade jwill straight up but they will trade him with the 7th pick? explain...


What I meant to say was I don't think they're looking to move him or the 7th pick. As most of you guys have stated your opinions already, the majority say they don't like the trade, which I can understand. Even if the talks were to ever get in depth, I think you'd have to look at the trade more. If Jay develops into a top tier PG and you guys get Pietrus or Wade at 7...it is not really a bad trade, but that's just my opinion.


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

I don't think this trade is so bad that I can't even consider it, but I still think it's bad. Althought the Nuggets already have two prospects at the SF position, neither Skita or White are ready. Melo is a huge talent and the Nuggets shouldn't rush things, the best to do is wait and see who develop into a better player. The logjam isn't a problem right now.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

I would take Carmelo, whether the Nuggets get their PG of the future this season or some other season you can't pass on talent cause you have a "need"

the nuggets are still a few years away so they aren't ready to draft and trade by need instead by best talent available:yes:


----------

